# Help Karajan #1: How to like String Quartet!



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, After getting a unanimous message that I should listen more and judge, i ask of TCMs [Talk Classical Members] to help me to get into String Quartets. I have heard SQ No. 14 of Beethoven and i did not enjoy it at all.

I want to start with something light and harmonic. Could TCMs tell me where to SQs and to quote someone "where i went wrong?"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Start with something more straightforward.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

KenOC, I like the way you think. Haydn is supremely good for breaking into the string quartet.

Karajan, you might enjoy Mendelssohn's Sixth String Quartet in F Minor? Mendelssohn's music is often quite passion and turbulent, although the same could easily be said of Beethoven's 14th String Quartet. Still, it might pique your interest.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I would have said Haydn and Mendelssohn. So there you go. It's not a huge thing but Borodin is nice too.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Any of Mozart's are delightful.

KenOC's recommendation is a great one. I will add the 'Quintenquartett' Op. 76 No. 2 which is my favourite & 'Sonnenaufgang' Op. 76 No. 4. Along with them, his six Quartets Op. 20 are beautiful too.

Max Bruch's are outstanding and those from Brahms are equally great.

If you get acquainted with this you can go further and explore Dvorak's, Nielsen's, Bartok's and each of Shostakoivch's. For Shostakovich, Emerson String Quartet is one of the most exiting performances I have ever heard.

If you have a calm afternoon plenty of time, Boccherini wrote very good ones too. But it is needed a careful attention so to taste them properly. Op. 6 no. 1 is an easy one to start with.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ondine said:


> I will add the 'Quintenquartett' Op. 76 No. 2 which is my favourite & 'Sonnenaufgang' Op. 76 No. 4. Along with them, his six Quartets Op. 20 are beautiful too.


The Quinten is certainly my personal favorite from the Op. 76. I was just thinking it might be a bit abstract and severe for a "starter" piece...or maybe not!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

KenOC said:


> [...]I was just thinking it might be a bit abstract and severe for a "starter" piece...or maybe not!


I hope not. It has brilliant moments. Maybe it could be easily understood after listening the 'Kaiser'. Who knows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Haydn's quartets are gems. Start with Op. 33. After that, try Op. 76.

Beethoven's are great, but go with something earlier than 14 - Try the Rasumovsky quartets (Op. 59, Nos. 1-3).

After that, I would say Schubert - particularly the Death and the Maiden quartet, No. 14.


----------

